# What is your favorite AA lights?



## Grizzly22 (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm that type that's really only into AA battery flashlights and would like to know what everyone's favorite AA-cell lights are? Doesn't have to be all the lights you have, or have to own, it could be one you have used from a friend or one you have had in the past, etc.

It gets tough looking through product pages when majority are of other batteries than AA, on SureFires website I couldn't figure out a way to filter an option for AA only so that kind of led me to creating this thread (I actually only found 1 SureFire that uses AA).

I'll start with my favorite AA lights I love so far (in no order):

Fenix TK41
Fenix LD41
Fenix LD15
Rayovac Indestructible
MiniMag

Always looking to add to the AA family, so let me know which ones you love, thank you.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Mar 29, 2013)

4sevens Quark QTA


----------



## Lite_me (Mar 29, 2013)

Nitecore EA4 .


----------



## NorthernStar (Mar 29, 2013)

My favorite AA light is the 4Sevens Miniquark AA2(it is now called Mini M2A). I use it everyday at work and i fits perfectly in the right penpocket of my workingpants.It´s lightveight and has a nice beam and good runtime, but it could have a better twister action. When tvisting it to shift modes it ofthen jumps over a mode. The machining on the threads could have been thicker,like the ones on the Olight I1EOS which is also a twister action flashlight,but it never jumps over modes since has stiffer threads.

Otherwise i prefer flashlights powered by CR123A or 18650 batteries.


----------



## parnass (Mar 29, 2013)

Grizzly22 said:


> I'm that type that's really only into AA battery flashlights and would like to know what everyone's favorite AA-cell lights are? ...



My AA favorites include the Malkoff Devices MDC HA 1AA, the dual level Inova X1, and Fenix E11. (I added pocket clips to the Inova X1 and Fenix E11 before taking these photos.)


----------



## yoyoman (Mar 29, 2013)

L3 illumination L10 Nichia219 and XP-G2
Maratac cu AA


----------



## Rob Flanery (Mar 29, 2013)

My wife and I both carry Fenix LD15's on our key rings. Great light for her and a useful tool for me it I get caught without another. I have Both TK41 and TK45 flashlights here at the house. Quite a nice set of flashlights. The triple head fills my entire backyard with light. My kids use it to take the dog out late at night. I carry an Ultrafire C3 that I picked up from DX at work. It does a fairly good job for daily work use and if I loose or destroy it I would be more disappointed at loosing the battery (Maha Powerex) than I would loosing the light. 

I have a couple of others of no particular merit that fit the bill as night lights for my girls. I like AA as they are much safer, cheaper, and available in a pinch. I can remember when we thought the 9V lantern we had camping was bright. That has certainly changed.


----------



## markr6 (Mar 29, 2013)

yoyoman said:


> L3 illumination L10 Nichia219 and XP-G2
> Maratac cu AA



There's an L10 Nichia 219 sitting in my mailbox right now...the suspense is killing me!

Zebralight H51w has to be my favorite and used often. Nitecore EA4W is a close second. I've tried so many other 1xAA flashlights and always find something I don't like. Hopefully I'll find the perfect light some day!


----------



## skyfire (Mar 29, 2013)

Surefire E2L-AA
Zebralight H501w


----------



## reppans (Mar 29, 2013)

As a low lumen enthusiast 1xAA is fine for me, but I like running 14500s and 3v CRAAs (in lights that are rated for it) to show-off and keep up with the (R)CR123 folks.

Favorites:
Quark AA - XML in NW
D25A clicky - XML in NW
Thrunite T10

Good lights, but 2nd tier for me:
SC52
H51w
L10, N219 4 mode


----------



## run4jc (Mar 29, 2013)

Malkoff MDC HA AA
Zebralight SC52


----------



## LGT (Mar 29, 2013)

I still like my Jet-PRO 3.0 neutral white from Jetbeam. Programmable three mode light that can use AA or 14500 batteries.


----------



## timsmile (Mar 29, 2013)

Eagletac D25A Clicky Ti
Nitecore sens AA


----------



## välineurheilija (Mar 29, 2013)

Fenix LD40
Fenix MC10
Fenix TK20
Fenix TK40
Fenix LD10
Fenix LD20
Fenix LD22
Fenix L2D
damn i have lots of Fenix lights


----------



## PocketBeam (Mar 29, 2013)

Another vote for the Zebralight SC52. Wait, not voting?

I also really like the Zebralight H51, since I can put it down and aim the beam anywhere, or clip it to a shirt or belt, etc., and still aim the beam any where. So it is truly hands free even without the head strap.

My other lights are nice but not my favorites by far...


----------



## archimedes (Mar 29, 2013)

Grizzly22 said:


> I'm that type that's really only into AA battery flashlights and would like to know what everyone's favorite AA-cell lights are? Doesn't have to be all the lights you have, or have to own, it could be one you have used from a friend or one you have had in the past, etc.
> ....
> Always looking to add to the AA family, so let me know which ones you love, thank you.



Peak Logan 17500
Peak El Capitan
Peak Kilimanjaro



Grizzly22 said:


> .... (I actually only found 1 SureFire that uses AA) ....



Only the Outdoorsman E2L-AA and the Saint, as far as I know


----------



## eloreno (Mar 29, 2013)

My favorite AA lights are all made by zebralight. The H502d, SC52, SC51, H51. All great, the greatest being the H502d. The only other honorable mention would be the sunwayman v11r in neutral, with the AA extender.


----------



## JJohn (Mar 29, 2013)

My all time favorite is the Zebralight SC51w. Perhaps the 52 will be better when a neutral version is available. Love the low levels for in the tent and stargazing while camping and the one touch easy access to high or low from off. Small size and good beam profile for night hikes too.

I also like my Fenix E25 in situations where throw is important. It has a nice focussed beam that works well to keep an eye on the dog when she is running off leash.


----------



## Random Dan (Mar 29, 2013)

Right now my only AA light is ann incan Mini-Mag  Sounds like an excuse to buy a Malkoff MDC :devil:


----------



## maroast (Mar 29, 2013)

Zebralight sc52! Done and done.


----------



## pblanch (Mar 29, 2013)

I am still totally in love with my JB PA40W. I travel a lot and would bring it everywhere if I could but with the batteries and the charger the weight starts to add up. I carry my SC52 (totally awesome little thing and easy to find 1 AA battery if need be) and also a SC600 (18650 battery AND the button is so unreliable that I consider it only coming on in High but still really love it - for emergencies)


----------



## jondotcom (Mar 29, 2013)

I have quite a few but only crazy for my nitecore D11 (have 2 d11 and 2 d11v2) and D10 lights. Not sure what it is about them but it's the only light that doesn't get boring.


----------



## nilfire77 (Mar 29, 2013)

That will be my SC52 hands down... no contest at all...


----------



## moldyoldy (Mar 29, 2013)

Grizzly22 said:


> <snip>
> Always looking to add to the AA family, so let me know which ones you love, thank you.



AA lights? that depends on the intended usage:

for travel in parts unknown, with a flight back weeks away, only AA/AAA twisties qualify: Hence the LD15 for AA and LD01 or Olight i3(s) for AAA. IOW, No clicky switches of any kind to go flaky on me with no reasonable replacement and no space in luggage/backpack for significant redundancy. I learned long ago (ex-mil) to travel light.

For close work on equipment or painting, the H51w is the easy choice.

For house usage with a one or two room coverage, the SC51 is primary, including those nightly trips to attend to Mother Nature. or maybe even the V10r or the V11r that can accept an AA or 14500, but the run time in those lights of only about a half hour is rather limiting!

For yard work or car travel, especially at night, the nicely compact (!short!) EA4 in any of the available three flavors clearly exceeds my expectations and needs for distances well beyond ~20 meters and with a run time at least in the 1 hour range or better. Any 6x or 8x AA lights with stacked AA cells are simply too long. Ditto for most of the 2x AA lights or any other light with stacked cells. I expect easy pocketability.

Yes, I have some of the higher output 18650 lights (SC600 or TC60). However those are reserved for my usage since I cannot expect "normal" people to deal with Li-Ion cells and chargers. Even my technology-phobic wife can deal with charging AA cells.


----------



## Torpedo (Mar 29, 2013)

1aa...Fenix LD12, Thrunite T10. 2aa...SWM M20A, Fenix E25,Thrunite Neutron. 4aa ...Fenix E40. Trying to decide which G2 to get.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 29, 2013)

I have quite a few lights to choose from, but ever since I got my Zebralight SC52, it's been my main EDC light - often accompanied by other _secondary _lights. It's very compact, quite bright (especially when powered by a 14500 cell), and has the very nice Zebralight UI.


----------



## radu1976 (Mar 30, 2013)

*QUARK TACTICAL 1xAA XP-E*


----------



## KnOeFz (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm still very fond of my JetBEAM RRT0


----------



## twl (Mar 31, 2013)

The new AA version of the Malkoff MDC would be what I'd pick.
It handles a 14500 too.


----------



## Samy (Mar 31, 2013)

I really like my TK41, but i also really really like my SC51 and my H51 zebras... but i also really really like my V10A...mmm love that light with a 14500... but i also really really like my Quark 2xAA tacticals and my wife really really like her little 1xAA quark tactical...mmmmmmmm AA's are where it's at! AA flashlights rule!


----------



## cyclesport (Mar 31, 2013)

dlmorgan999 said:


> I have quite a few lights to choose from, but ever since I got my Zebralight SC52, it's been my main EDC light - often accompanied by other _secondary _lights. It's very compact, quite bright (especially when powered by a 14500 cell), and has the very nice Zebralight UI.




+1 I didn't expect to like this light as much as I did, and has been my most used EDC light since I got it. It truely checks a lot of the right boxes when it come to EDC size lights.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 31, 2013)

Samy said:


> i also really really like my V10A...mmm love that light with a 14500...


I can't believe I forgot about that light. That was among the first lights that I got, and it was my EDC for quite a while. The magnetic ring dimming is very visually linear, and when used with a 14500, it's also very bright!


----------



## TweakMDS (Mar 31, 2013)

cyclesport said:


> +1 I didn't expect to like this light as much as I did, and has been my most used EDC light since I got it.



+1 on that as well as +1 on the post you replied to.

I was in love with the Eagletac D25A (Ti) Clicky, but the Zebralight muscled it's way into my pocket. Fortunately they have vastly different beam profiles so both will still get some use. 
If Zebralight comes out with an SC52 with an XP-G2 I'll get that one too though, just love the UI.

If they happen to come out with a Nichia 219 version (unlikely), I'll get a handful


----------



## cyclesport (Mar 31, 2013)

TweakMDS said:


> +1 on that as well as +1 on the post you replied to.
> 
> I was in love with the Eagletac D25A (Ti) Clicky, but the Zebralight muscled it's way into my pocket. Fortunately they have vastly different beam profiles so both will still get some use.
> If Zebralight comes out with an SC52 with an XP-G2 I'll get that one too though, just love the UI.
> ...



As long as we're wishing for an SC52 with a different/upgraded emitter...I'm biased towards the new XM-L2 T6 5000k with its beautiful, (semi-?)neutral, IMO vanilla tint. I'm simply amazed every time I see it (although I only have one light...a P60 drop-in using it thus far), and it's size would require no reflector change from ZL to use it and it's sheer output driven hard is stagering, giving up little to the cool tint version.


----------



## markr6 (Mar 31, 2013)

TweakMDS said:


> If they happen to come out with a Nichia 219 version (unlikely), I'll get a handful



That would be amazing!!!


----------



## Wolf359 (Mar 31, 2013)

I love my Fenix LD25 Neutral White XP-G R4 so much i bought 3 of them, very glad i did to as they no longer make them, i match that with the Fenix LD15 XP-G R4 as my normal EDC, at work I EDC the Fenix E21 and the E11 both very good lights. 

I have just bought acouple of the Fenix E40's and am very pleased with them. 

I also have a bunch of the ultrafire C3 lights in various types x2 AA and x1 AA scattered around the house in draws for powercuts. I have afew UltraFire WF-606A Cree Q2 in the hall draw with procells as my lend lights.

OK i am going to class this thread as dangerous as reading it has made me order another light a L3 illumination L10 3mode nichia 219


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 31, 2013)

cyclesport said:


> As long as we're wishing for an SC52 with a different/upgraded emitter...I'm biased towards the new XM-L2 T6 5000k with its beautiful, (semi-?)neutral, IMO vanilla tint. I'm simply amazed every time I see it


I have a Xeno Cube E11v8 that uses AA/14500 batteries, and it is an XM-L2 T6. I agree with your comments - it's a very nice looking tint! It's not the best EDC light, as the stainless steel is a bit heavy, and easy to scratch, but I really like the unique look.


----------



## nightshade (Mar 31, 2013)

Nitecore D10 XML
Photon Proton Pro XPG2


----------



## maroast (Mar 31, 2013)

cyclesport said:


> I'm biased towards the new XM-L2 T6 5000k with its beautiful, (semi-?)neutral, IMO vanilla tint



+1

I just built a P60 drop-in with this same exact emitter, and man it's awesome. This is my first non-cool white light and..... well, I think I finally understand the importance of tint! I would forfeit a few extra lumens from my SC52 for a warmer tint in a heartbeat...


----------



## Rafael Jimenez (Apr 1, 2013)

Easy, the fenix ld20.


----------



## 22hornet (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello,
I still use, and love, my Fenix L2D (rebel 100 led) I bought in 2007. It does everything it needs to do and is quite robust. (I also prefer the older flapless Fenix holsters which make it easy to get the light into use very fast.) The only downside is the, somewhat, lack of throw. But then, even my TK20 is not a throw master. 

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## leon2245 (Apr 1, 2013)

Civictor V1 remains undefeated.

I do keep an eye on what's new since something otherwise identical only with today's efficient led technology _could_ beat it, if only manufacturers thought the market still existed. maybe a yet to be released mdc variant, a tailstanding sapphire in AA, an AA hds, if surefire made an e2l-aa but single cell (or a t1a-aa), fenix e05-aa, tailstanding e11 would be close enough, a standard aa romisen that could accept their rc-29's tailcap etc. None of those exist though, yet.





Grizzly22 said:


> I'm that type that's really only into AA battery flashlights and would like to know what everyone's favorite AA-cell lights are? Doesn't have to be all the lights you have, or have to own, it could be one you have used from a friend or one you have had in the past, etc.
> 
> It gets tough looking through product pages when majority are of other batteries than AA, on SureFires website I couldn't figure out a way to filter an option for AA only so that kind of led me to creating this thread (I actually only found 1 SureFire that uses AA).
> 
> ...


----------



## Bumble (Apr 1, 2013)

in no particular order...

eagletac d25a ti 2013
nitecore ea4
thrunite t10 sabre xp-g2 1a


----------



## Mr460mag (Apr 1, 2013)

Zebralight sc52. Love it!


----------



## Patriot (Apr 1, 2013)

I really enjoy my H502d and the EA8 has been surprisingly useful but it's hard to pick a single favorite.


----------



## Mikeg23 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm not a huge fan of AA lights as one AA is too short and two are too long. However I do like my Foursevens tactical warm pretty well. I carry it with a 14500 and like knowing I can keep the 2xAA body loaded up and ready to go.

Ive thought about a getting a zebra light 90 degree but they don't have a color temp that makes me want to pull the trigger. I'm sure I'll have an MDC eventually!

I did replace my fenix Lod with a foursevens mini HCRI and that was a good swap.


----------



## Climb14er (Apr 2, 2013)

ZL SC52... hands down fave!


----------



## LedTed (Apr 2, 2013)

+1 for NiteCore D11v2 and D10 lights!


----------



## Mr Floppy (Apr 2, 2013)

A number of my favourites include: 
Fenix L2D Q5 which has a really nice beam, much better than the second one I purchased. 
Fenix TK20, warmest LED I have and it is a nice warm, 

But the favourite is the Zebralight H501w, if not the most useful too if you do a lot of close up work. 

Of the AA lights that I don't have, the Malkoff MDC in orange is right up there although it's not the AA component that impresses me.


----------



## Jash (Apr 2, 2013)

I'd have to say my most used AA light is my Quark AA2 Regular NW. I don't actually like it that much, but it's the only light I've got that comes on in the middle of the night in moonlight mode that can then be changed to a brighter setting with one hand.

My favourite is one of three: LD40, LD20, LD12. Each of those find themselves very useful depending on the situation at hand. This last weekend I found the LD40 very useful for walking long distances at night, while being smallish enough to put in my pocket when not using it.


----------



## EndlessFields (Apr 2, 2013)

My brand new Zebralight SC52. I came from a 47s mini AA and I won't be going back, can't give up this interface.


----------



## sinnyc (Apr 2, 2013)

I have several.



L3 Illumination L10 Nichia 219 4-mode: It's very small (not much larger than an AA battery), has a gorgeous tint, ranges from < 1 lumen to over 100 (can't remember exact specs), can use a 14500, and tailstands. 
4Sevens Quark AA. I bought this used but believe it is an XP-G R5. It's small, has a very nice neutral-ish tint, ranges from < 1 lumen to over 100, has a reversible clip (really, a reversible body), has great throw for a single AA, can use a 14500, and tailstands. 
Sunwayman V11R with AA extender: Even with the extender, it is still small (not much larger than the Quark), has a great and floody XM-L U2 led with a pleasant cool tint, ranges from so low I can stare at the LED to pushing 500!! with a 14500, can use a 14500 (or an RCR123), and tailstands. I've read some people's complaints about the control ring and I have no idea what they're talking about. I have a V20C and this V11R (which is my EDC light) and find the rings to operate perfectly with a great, "damped" feeling that just feels like quality to me. 

I suppose honorable mention would go to the Jetbeam RRT-0. It's a fine light as well but my issue with it is that, with the AA extender installed, it's as long or longer than most 2x123 lights and some 18650s. That sort of defeats the purpose of an AA light for me


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Apr 3, 2013)

My ZL H51w has been my favorite and all around best EDC light. Havent been able to find it for a while, hopefully it will turn up, so I've been using my Quark X AA2, thought the 2xAA would be long for EDC in the pocket but I've been wearing it daily now for a about 2 months and I dont evn notice it. Way better when handheld to grip compared to a 1xAA, but I still like my H51w better.

Wishing for an H version of the SC52, and in neutral tint.


----------



## Lighteous (Apr 3, 2013)

Here is another vote for the ZebraLight SC52 with runner-up honors going to the SC51.


----------



## herosemblem (Apr 3, 2013)

Definitely the Nitecore EA4.


----------



## AbnInfantry (Apr 3, 2013)

Zebralight SC52
Nitecore EA4
Nitecore EA8


----------



## jcw122 (Apr 3, 2013)

Man, all these mentions of Zebralight, I was pretty set on the SC52 but their warranty is only 1 year?!?!? Is that a joke?


----------



## Phantom309 (Apr 3, 2013)

Nitecore D10. Nothing compares.


----------



## jak (Apr 3, 2013)

Surprise surprise, Zebralight SC52.
Any one who doesn't agree... doesn't own one. (Kidding! Please don't rebuttal that comment.)


----------



## markr6 (Apr 3, 2013)

jcw122 said:


> Man, all these mentions of Zebralight, I was pretty set on the SC52 but their warranty is only 1 year?!?!? Is that a joke?



I know, but when I think about all the quality items I've purchased over the past, many of them were just 1-3 years and very limited at that. For me it was worth taking a chance on and haven't had a single issue with any of their lights. But I understand the concern; an $80 light should have a pretty long warranty period.


----------



## jcw122 (Apr 3, 2013)

markr6 said:


> I know, but when I think about all the quality items I've purchased over the past, many of them were just 1-3 years and very limited at that. For me it was worth taking a chance on and haven't had a single issue with any of their lights. But I understand the concern; an $80 light should have a pretty long warranty period.



Yeah very true, but I think 4Sevens set the bar with their 10 year warranty and great customer service...that compared to 1 year is a pretty big deal. I really would like a Zebralight for my friend but I can't accept that kind of warranty for this industry.


----------



## Wolf359 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have gotten to the point of ignoring warranty as i buy mine mostly from HK ebay sellers as most UK sellers are at least 50% more expensive, normally more and the returns shipping costs are almost as much as a new light. CPF has been a major factor in how i gauge the reliability of the lights i have bought, mostly i have fenix lights to me they offer the best blend of price,value,reliability and useability.


----------



## Ishango (Apr 4, 2013)

My most favorite AA light has been mentioned a lot before, the ZL SC52. Close behind it is it's predecessor SC51(w) which I still like a lot as well. There are quite a lot of AA lights out there which are very nice. I have a NiteCore EA1 on the way, which should also be a very nice single AA light.


----------



## sissontravis (Apr 4, 2013)

Malkoff MDC HA AA. Strong with a AA, super bright (400 lumens) with a 14500. Feels solid, looks great.


----------



## reppans (Apr 4, 2013)

sissontravis said:


> Malkoff MDC HA AA. Strong with a AA, super bright (400 lumens) with a 14500. Feels solid, looks great.



Finally, a top shelf US Co. that can cater to a single AA/14500 fan. What does low turn out to be on a 14500?


----------



## TIP AND RING (Apr 4, 2013)

NiteCore D10 Q5 -love the realistic low levels from this light. I've heard all the ninja night adaptive crap I can rationalize. Lets see how you like .03 lumens at 55 years old in a NYC subway during a failure.


----------



## monospot (Apr 4, 2013)

I'd have to go with the L3 illumination L10. Available with either Nichia219 and XP-G2. Very light weight (16g w/o battery). Great firefly setting (0.09 lumens). No useless modes like strobe. Tailstands very well but has cutout so it can still be attached to a lanyard. Well constructed and very affordable. What else could you want?


----------



## Lighteous (Jul 29, 2013)

Lighteous said:


> Here is another vote for the ZebraLight SC52 with runner-up honors going to the SC51.



In today's mail I received a Malkoff MDC HA AA. The build and beam are exceptional. It's quite a bit larger than the ZebraLights and it doesn't have near the variety of levels, but is oozes quality!


----------



## wjv (Jul 29, 2013)

iTP	C8T - Cree 7090 XR-E Q5, 3W; 6 lumen for 80h -> 190 lumens for 1.5h, in infinite settings; 2xAA; Good throw; My first quality light
JetBeam	BA20 - XP-G R5; 30 lumens for 35h OR 270 lumens for 1.75 hours; 2xAA; Excellent throw; 

Have a Fenix E11 which is a good solid light with reasonable throw and run times, but nothing that others haven't also done.

Just ordered a iTP A2 EOS so it will be interesting to see how it does.
The Fenix LD10 also looks interesting, but no hands on experience (yet)

====================================

UPDATED

Still love my ITP C8T and my JetBeam BA20

BUT. . . .

My iTP A2 EOS arrived and it is a AWESOME 1xAA light.
the 1.5 lumen is great for late night navigating indoors, and the 18 lumen is very sufficient outdoors when walking the dog. The beam is on the throwy side and is nice and white. I rarely ever use the 80l mode.

It is light as heck and had replaced my 47 Mini-ML as my edc. The Mini-ML is now my work bag light, and my Fenix E11 has been moved to my "get home" bag that stays in the trunk of my car.

My first quality light that I bought was the ITP C8T and I have always liked ITP's quality and features. I personally think that it was vary sad that Olight absorbed ITP because the i2 is a pale copy of the A2.

The other update is that I ordered the Fenix LD10. I love the idea that it has the 3/13/45 lumen setting in normal mode, and I can cycle through those modes without having to deal with turbo and strobe. Yet i can go to "turbo" (100 lumen) with a simple twist of the head. That light will be arriving tomorrow (Friday).


----------



## shane45_1911 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm not much of an AA junkie, but I guess my favorite would be my SF 9P (2 x AA and delrin tube) with Malkoff M31.
Second would be my TK41.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 29, 2013)

nightshade said:


> Nitecore D10 XML
> Photon Proton Pro XPG2



A Proton with an XPG2?!?! I wanna hear more about this!


----------



## appliancejunk (Jul 29, 2013)

defloyd77 said:


> A Proton with an XPG2?!?! I wanna hear more about this!



I'm also interested in hearing more about it. Did some research and I'm guessing it's a Proton that the LED was swapped out with a G2.


----------



## kelmo (Jul 29, 2013)

I have an old ARC AA and it is a sentimental favorite!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## derfyled (Jul 30, 2013)

HDS 140T with the 2xAA tube...


----------



## plaguem (Jul 30, 2013)

derfyled said:


> HDS 140T with the 2xAA tube...



Cool! Do you have a picture to share?


----------



## Kamerat (Jul 30, 2013)

monospot said:


> I'd have to go with the L3 illumination L10. Available with either Nichia219 and XP-G2. Very light weight (16g w/o battery). Great firefly setting (0.09 lumens). No useless modes like strobe. Tailstands very well but has cutout so it can still be attached to a lanyard. Well constructed and very affordable. What else could you want?



+1 could not agree more. I would add that it's small enough to be carried in a jeans pocket


----------



## derfyled (Jul 30, 2013)

plaguem said:


> Cool! Do you have a picture to share?



Not the best picture but still mouth watering... :devil:


----------



## Andrey_Nikolov (Jul 30, 2013)

The new Olight S15 is very impressive. I liked it much.


----------



## Siegetank (Jul 30, 2013)

Andrey_Nikolov said:


> The new Olight S15 is very impressive. I liked it much.



I have been considering this Olight as my first light. I have narrowed my quest down to 3 lights. The other two I am considering are Xeno E03 and Lumapower LM31 (both are XML.) Have you had any experience with these other lights? If so, how do they compare to the Olight?

As you can see, I'm into clickies.


----------



## MarNav1 (Jul 30, 2013)

My Streamlight 4 x AA Propoly Luxeon is used everyday for my pre-trip inspections, works very well .......


----------



## creyc (Jul 30, 2013)

With the questionable quality issues I've been having with the latest ZebraLight products, I'm very glad to see the MDC is available in my favorite battery form!

With my SC52 out of commission for a while now I've been carrying a D25A and its really grown on me. It's sleek and slim shape is matched by my L10 219, but at the expense of a much slower (but simpler) UI. I've relegated the L10 to nightstand duty since that rarely leaves moonlight mode.

I've got a Xeno on order from the marketplace, I don't know if it will replace my D25A yet...


----------



## jamesmyname (Jul 30, 2013)

I just got a Four Sevens mini AA hi-cri. I think it's a wonderful EDC (replacing ITP A3), but the hi-cri is ruining all my other lights for me. It's awesome with a 14500 in that it retains the low, medium is like high, and high is just wow-in short bursts. I want to get an L10 with a 219 and gift whichever one I don't prefer.

I also really like the Sipik SK68s, or the clones, due to the modability. I've shortened one body and bored it out for a CR2 and I plan to sacrifice one to make a 2xAA version. The other cool thing about them is the pills should be easily modable. I plan on getting a 219 and a 3-mode driver and seeing if I can get that into the pill. That way I could easily swap pills between the different bodies.

Oh, and I also want a D25A and SC52. Lots of great options with AAs


----------



## RIX TUX (Jul 30, 2013)

creyc said:


> With the questionable quality issues I've been having with the latest ZebraLight products, I'm very glad to see the MDC is available in my favorite battery form!
> 
> With my SC52 out of commission for a while now I've been carrying a D25A and its really grown on me. It's sleek and slim shape is matched by my L10 219, but at the expense of a much slower (but simpler) UI. I've relegated the L10 to nightstand duty since that rarely leaves moonlight mode.
> 
> I've got a Xeno on order from the marketplace, I don't know if it will replace my D25A yet...


what happened to your sc52?


----------



## yoyoman (Jul 31, 2013)

I have the Xeno E03 with a Nichia 219. It is a little big for a AA light and I don't really like the reverse clicky. But a good value light.

I prefer the L3 Illumination L10. I have both the Nichia 219 and XP-G2 versions. Nicer beam and smaller. Build quality is OK and the brass threads make the twisty smooth. Runs great on a li-ion 14500 - brighter and doesn't loose the modes. Very good value. (Don't get the white because it is paint and chips easily.)

I also have a Maratac copper AA. I had the emitter swapped to an XP-G2 4000k. Runs great on a li-ion 14500 and the low is quite low (even with the li-ion). I prefer the Maratac AAA - smaller and PWM seems a little faster.

I have the Zebralight H502d and it is very floody and good for close up tasks. The UI isn't as complicated as I thought it would be. I haven't had a problem with it so far.

I recently got the Haiku AA with the new light engine. Runs great on a lithium primary AA or Eneloops. The Nichia 119V throws better than my Haiku XM-L, but isn't as bright. It has a nice, almost rose tint. I haven't had this light long, but it is a keeper.

My favorite AA is the Flute. Beautiful knurling, trits and the best one-handed operation of any light I have. The ui is untwist to L and keep untwisting to H. Nichia 219 for great tint and the beam is very nice. A nice hot spot on H.


----------



## plaguem (Jul 31, 2013)

derfyled said:


> Not the best picture but still mouth watering... :devil:



i've finally seen a picture of this illusive HDS item.  thanks!


----------



## creyc (Jul 31, 2013)

RIX TUX said:


> what happened to your sc52?



So as not to get off topic, check out the "Zebralight SC52 & SC52w" thread for the latest. Many more complaints and inconsistent quality than past ZL products.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 31, 2013)

creyc said:


> So as not to get off topic, check out the "Zebralight SC52 & SC52w" thread for the latest. Many more complaints and inconsistent quality than past ZL products.



VERY unfortunate. I believe they don't even monitor or participate on this forum. I wish they did. Maybe all the issues presented and pressure we put on manufacturers would help get them in line. If they're complacent with their current business, fine, but it won't last much longer. "If you're not growing, you're dying" as they say. People like consistent, quality products. People like active participation from the manufacturers that keep their hobby alive and exciting. People shouldn't have to cross their fingers and wonder what's going to arrive in their mailbox after spending $50, $100, or whatever.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 31, 2013)

Olight S15 nowadays. Before that the Fenix E21 and E11. If I need some more lumens will take the Sunwayman D40A or Eagletac GX25A3.


----------



## wjv (Jul 31, 2013)

Ishango said:


> My most favorite AA light has been mentioned a lot before, the ZL SC52..



Looks like a nice light!

I like how you can select what Hi, Med & Lo mean TO YOU! 
I would go with the neutral white and select 108, 12, 2.7 
But as your needs change, the light levels you select can also change.

I was looking at the Fenix LD10, but the SC52 looks like it has it beat in every aspect!


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 31, 2013)

I have an Olight S15 on order...like the batt options, hope I like the light. But other than that the only AA light I still have is a old Nitecore D10 with a Goldendragon plus led. Still works great. Sort of holding on to it as a collectable...most my lights are 18650. For pocket carry I use AAA size lights...


----------



## MichaelT (Jul 31, 2013)

So far my favorite is the Quark AA^2 X with a single AA tube and a 14500 battery. I like having the low modes but also having a really bright floody light when Ineed it.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 1, 2013)

My favourite (and only good light so far) is the Egaletac P20A2 mkII XM-L U2.

Good size and brightness, nice beam pattern, just the tint is not too pretty.


----------



## rjking (Aug 2, 2013)

Surefire E2L AA Outdoorsman - Good runtime. Nice tint and throw.


----------



## derfyled (Aug 2, 2013)

rjking said:


> Surefire E2L AA Outdoorsman - Good runtime. Nice tint and throw.



Excellent choice. I'll have to get one one of these days...


----------



## hushabomb15 (Aug 7, 2013)

I use a Led Lenser MT7. It works for me and is a handy light.


----------



## wunderhe (Aug 7, 2013)

DQG AA (small!)- SC52 (effective!) - E11 (cheap!)


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Aug 7, 2013)

FLASHLIGHTS:
1) Zebralight SC52w
2) Zebraligh SC52
3) Quark QPA with a neutral XML head on it running on a 14500 Li-ion
4) Quark Turbo QB2A - 2xAA but with a slighly larger head for excellent throw (best 2xAA thrower around.)
5) Quark QP2A - 2xAA (best 2xAA general use light around.)

HEADLIGHTS:
1) Zebralight H52w (soon to be released....I know I don't have one yet, but am certain it will be my favorite. Should be released soon.)
2) Zebralight H52 (ditto)
3) Zebralight H51w & H51 - old version
4) Zebralight H502w - pure flood
5) Zebralight H501w - pure flood (old version)

AA lights are my favorites. I edc the Zebra SC52w.


----------



## creyc (Aug 7, 2013)

Oops, wrong info!


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 7, 2013)

*My favourite 1xAA flashlight is the Sunwayman R10A,although i am driving it on 1x14500 battery. 
*My favourite 2xAA flashlight is the FourSevens Mini M2A.


----------



## shudaizi (Aug 7, 2013)

Peak Logan 17500, with Nichia 219 in a mule head and with a AA adapter. Perfect tint and perfect, artifact-free wall of light. Not useful if you need a throwy light, obviously, but boy is it great for close up -- even a whole living room in a power outage (especially if using it with a 17500 but then it's not really an AA light anymore).


----------



## AngryDaddyBird (Aug 7, 2013)

for me...
Olight S15
Zebralight SC52w & H51w
4sevens Quark 1xAA NW
Eagletac GX25A3 NW
Fenix TK20


----------



## BenChiew (Aug 8, 2013)

McGizmo Haiku in 1XAA 1.5V LE. It will also take 2XAA if you have the tube.


----------



## BenChiew (Aug 8, 2013)

This is for the legacy lights / Pre-acme HDS right?
Is there one for the ACME thread?



derfyled said:


> Not the best picture but still mouth watering... :devil:


----------



## derfyled (Aug 8, 2013)

BenChiew said:


> This is for the legacy lights / Pre-acme HDS right?
> Is there one for the ACME thread?



Yes it is for the legacy clicky. As far as I know, there is no other choice than CR123 for ACME thread HDS.


----------



## BenChiew (Aug 8, 2013)

derfyled said:


> Yes it is for the legacy clicky. As far as I know, there is no other choice than CR123 for ACME thread HDS.



Thanks and that is a bummer. I just scored myself a HDS 120 HCri clicky. Would have been nice to be able to run 2AA.


----------



## turkeylord (Aug 8, 2013)

I really like my 4 mode L10 219, but sometimes the UI is cumbersome when you just want a bunch of light right away. I like my Maratac AA modes better, but not the LED...


----------



## derfyled (Aug 8, 2013)

Even if your clicky was a legacy one, these tubes don't show up very often. From what I know, less than 20 were ever produced...

It's a shame they are so rare because I'm sure a lot of HDS users would like to run them on AA's...


----------



## markr6 (Aug 8, 2013)

turkeylord said:


> I really like my 4 mode L10 219, but sometimes the UI is cumbersome when you just want a bunch of light right away. I like my Maratac AA modes better, but not the LED...



I would like to see the L10 w/219 available in 1 mode (max) or even a 2-mode with medium and high. I'm not sure how many people would buy that though.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Aug 8, 2013)

At the moment the Fenix E11. There's something about the way it throws light onto things that make it better to me than some of my higher spec lights. Also I like the way it's not much longer than a chapstick. Size convenience quality and price. Two settings and a simple on/off. It's my current fav.


----------



## raptechnician (Aug 8, 2013)

Love my Quarks.


----------



## tricker (Aug 8, 2013)

derfyled said:


> Even if your clicky was a legacy one, these tubes don't show up very often. From what I know, less than 20 were ever produced...
> 
> It's a shame they are so rare because I'm sure a lot of HDS users would like to run them on AA's...









they are awesome!!!


looks like I'm up to 10% of the total. anyone else want to sell?


----------



## rpm00 (Aug 8, 2013)

SC52 for me! I do like my Nichia L10 as well, but just not as big of a fan of the twisties. 

All this talk of the ZL headlamps... need to look into those some more!


----------



## Trevtrain (Aug 8, 2013)

I have become very attached to the Thrunite T10 which came as a bonus with my TN31. Very useful EDC on a neck lanyard, acceptable runtime on single AA. Find it easier to carry than my SC51w which I also love.

Dereelight Javelin XP-E on 2 or 3 AAs when I want a bit more range.
Unexepectedly happy with my Shadow Mini TC6 (Neutral) as well. Cheap(ish) XM-L with OK throw and nice tint.

Have the Nitecore EA4W but it is a little too big and with more output than I need for most urban uses so only really used when away camping. And the switch boot issue.......


----------



## Yorgi (Aug 8, 2013)

*Single AA:* Zebralight SC52w - very compact, bright and awesome ZL interface
*Double AA:* Fenix LD20 - not the brightest but the spill/hotspot are perfect, and I like the interface better than the newer LD22. (EagleTac D25A2 is a close second)
*Quad AA:* Nitecore EA4W - amazing power, throw and compact size. The interface is very interesting with voltage indicator and lockout as a bonus. I've had no problems with the switch. One of my overall favs.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Aug 9, 2013)

*Single AA:* H501w - great tint, all flood. 
*Double AA: *Fenix L2D Q5 - but only this particular one. The beam and tint is perfect. The one I got later was not the same. 
*Quadruple AA: *Sunwayman D40A NW - it's the only quad one I have, and I'm unsure about the tint. Not my favourite neutral at all but I like pretty much every thing about it so far. 
*Octuple AA: *Fenix TK40 - only one I have but the MC-E is great!

Considering a triple in the Eagletac GX25A3.


----------



## derfyled (Aug 9, 2013)

tricker said:


> they are awesome!!!
> 
> 
> looks like I'm up to 10% of the total. anyone else want to sell?



NIce !

We should start a private club! :devil:


----------



## StorminMatt (Aug 10, 2013)

Trevtrain said:


> Dereelight Javelin XP-E on 2 or 3 AAs when I want a bit more range.



+1 on the Javelin! I recently got this light, and I'm LOVING IT! One of the greatest things is the way that, with the 3AA extension, it has big light ergonomics in a small and lightweight package. It's the only small light that I can carry by just cradling it in my hand without having to tightly grip it (as you would carry a large Mag). Of course, it's also a P60 host, which means that you can use it with a wide variety of different drop-ins. So if you're not hip with the throwy XP-E, you can toss in an XM-L2 with an orange peel reflector. Just keep in mind that you will NEED the 3AA extension to run a typical 1x18650 drop-in. Speaking of the 3AA extension, it appears that you can run as many as you want for a super long, skinny light if you want to run a higher voltage drop-in.


----------



## 8steve88 (Aug 10, 2013)

I've only got one flash-light that takes AA batteries, so I suppose that must be my favourite.  It's a Nitecore MT-2A not a monster lumen chucker but it fits very well into my EDC system. I run it on DigiMax Ni-MH 2850's rechargeable AA's, a pair in the light and four in a plastic case. Kept charged up on a Nitecore Intellicharger i4v2.


----------



## Trevilux (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi,AA favorite EDC 







Multi AA favorite


----------



## bull_paqqy (Aug 15, 2013)

Zebra Light sc52


----------



## viperxp (Aug 15, 2013)

Zebralight SC52/SC52W


----------



## Cerealand (Aug 15, 2013)

Malkoff MDC. Very comfortable to pocket carry with the clip.


----------



## plaguem (Aug 16, 2013)

derfyled said:


> NIce !
> 
> We should start a private club! :devil:



That'll be an awfully small club. 

Sorry couldn't resist. Back on topic.


----------



## RGB_LED (Aug 16, 2013)

I have several AA faves including some already mentioned...

- JB Jet1 Pro V3.0
- JB PA40
- JB RRT-0 + AA extender
- SWM V10R + AA extender
- ZL 502d
- ZL H51w

I really like the AA form factor esp. since eneloops were introduced. It makes for a great size, good output and runtimes (those new ZL's run forever!) and extremely appealing for emergency situations. They also make great gifts since most people are comfortable with non-rechargeable and chargeable AAs. I also still have an SL 4AA ProPolymer that is going strong - I just wish I was handy enough to upgrade to an XML2.


----------



## StorminMatt (Aug 17, 2013)

RGB_LED said:


> I also still have an SL 4AA ProPolymer that is going strong - I just wish I was handy enough to upgrade to an XML2.




As with any plastic light, the biggest challenge in upgrading to a more powerful emitter is going to be heatsinking. Plastic is neither a good conductor of heat, nor is it very heat resistant. That's why plastic lights are generally low output. Probably the only way to make it work would be to find a way to somehow incorporate a metal heatsink into the light. And that's probably not the easiest thing in the world.


----------

